# Roland Gx24 Blade life.



## bjq (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi
I have had my Gx 24 for about 5 months now, but only really used it a limited time as I make name tags and signs for Rvs whilst I am travelling here in Oz. And I am currently at home awaiting till after xmas to go away again.
I have been using Avery 700 vinyl and a little Calon.
I have just found that whilst doing a recent job my vinyl started to pick up and tear whilst cutting! 
after inspection of the blade with a magnifying glass, it looks like the end of the blade has gone blunt? or may even have broken off ! 
Was wondering what sort of life, from a blade, do others get using the roland full time.
I have always been super careful with the machine and it has always traveled in its original box and packaging.
Brian


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Good question. I also wonder how you know when to check the blade.


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

When they don't cut any more.

Bob Bigart


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't yet been able to tell precisely how long the blades last although they usually last for at least a few months, all things depending. Factors which can shorten the length are not only the material but the down force of the blade. If the blade is grinding into your cut strip this will dull or break the blade. Usually you can tell though, when weeding is more difficult, or when you keep having to increase your force.


----------



## blandedtshirts (Oct 21, 2008)

When Xpres sold me my GX24 they said around about six months of standard usage. I wonder what standard usage actually is???!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The life of a blade is dependent upon a lot of factors. The standard roland 45 degree blade will cut 10 miles under optimal conditions. When you cut too deeply, and cut into paper or mylar backing it greatly reduces the life of the blade. Also different materials such as reflective (which contains glass beads) or foil (which contains foil) can wear on a blade a lot quicker shortening the life. Twill and flock also wear on the blade.

The easiest thing to do, and what should be the rule of thumb is to keep a couple extra blades on hand and while you're at it you should have an extra cutting strip.

As you start to see your cuts not cut as cleanly, up the downforce on your machine incrementally to gain some extra life. If you cut your materials at 70 grams then I would feel comfortable using the same blade all the way to 130 grams. - then change.

Hope this helps...


----------



## blandedtshirts (Oct 21, 2008)

Brilliant information - thanks! I'm printing that bit off and sticking it near my cutter.


----------



## bjq (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input, I know it was asking like, how long is a piece of string, but I read of you guys running them all day in a shop and was just trying to get an idea how long is ok under normal conditions cutting various vinyls.
My usage, in my opinion, is quite minimal compared to a full time business, and I feel quite dissapointed in the life of my blade.considering I have only cut vinyl, no fancy stuff, and never had a mark on the cutting strip.
I always do a test cut on it, if I change to a new roll of vinyl or if I change color etc.
I was cutting at 70g force but had to increase to 90/100 recently so maybe I just lost the tip of the blade?
The machine was a demo model and the blade was already set up when I bought it, so obviously I dont know what it had done prior to purchase.
Anyway I have ordered 5 new blades from the USA so will see how they go.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I am working on 14 months with same blade. I have done a lot of signs and apparel vinyl. So far so good. I think if you start to see differences in the cut over previous cuts then you should consider replacing it. Lou


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

im going on a year. i started at 80 grams. and im up to 120 for sign vinyl, and 110 for thermoflex heat material. i use alot of the thermoflex. i didnt think it would last that long.

i was also wondering what is the most force someone has used to cut something


----------



## Spot_Worker (Oct 22, 2008)

....With thermoflex you may use a 60 angle blade, the 45 will do it but dull the blade faster. Cheap means cheap. My boss bought some blades that were cheap,and they lasted half the time of the other blades we had(not at half the price). The higher carbon blades seem to work best for us. We cut chromes, t-shirt,flock and reflective.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I use full force quite often to cut transparencies for stencils..also cut rubber resist for sandblasting.
My blades dont last long. also when I cant cut thru something i'll add trasfer tape to the bottom so it will cut deeper


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Our Roland is going on 2yrs(maybe 3 Im not sure) with the same blades. I do alot of sign vinyl, flock and heat press vinyl. There doesnt seem to be any sign of dulling so far.


----------



## easystreet (Apr 27, 2007)

Where are you guys buying your blades?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

A 9U blade will not last as long as a 15U one. Call Ross at Clean Cut Blades.


----------



## bjq (Mar 18, 2008)

Well as an update, I got some 45 degree, CC blades and I'm back to my original settings (around 70-80 grms) for cutting as before.
So Somehow I must have dmaged the original blade. 
I bought the machine as an ex demo model, so maybe it had done a little work prior to me having it? but all is fine again now.


----------

